# South Africa - Contact issues with VRS



## fawright (Nov 23, 2020)

I am trying to contact VRS about paying my levies but cannot get through to them. I am using propertyadmin@vrs.co.za as the address but receiving an error -
Delivery failed after 1 attempts within 0 minutes
554 5.7.1 Service unavailable; Client host [65.49.128.26] blocked using sip.invaluement.local; Blocked by ivmSIP and/or ivmSIP/24 - see https://www.invaluement.com/lookup/?item=65.49.128.26

I have also sent a message to frontoffice@sudwalalodge.com but have received no response. At least there was no error.


----------



## jkb (Jan 18, 2021)

fawright said:


> I am trying to contact VRS about paying my levies but cannot get through to them. I am using propertyadmin@vrs.co.za as the address but receiving an error -
> Delivery failed after 1 attempts within 0 minutes
> 554 5.7.1 Service unavailable; Client host [65.49.128.26] blocked using sip.invaluement.local; Blocked by ivmSIP and/or ivmSIP/24 - see https://www.invaluement.com/lookup/?item=65.49.128.26
> 
> I have also sent a message to frontoffice@sudwalalodge.com but have received no response. At least there was no error.


Did you ever get thru to them with your payment?  I am going to try tomorrow to the propertyadmin@vrs.co.za.  Just wondering if you were ever successful...


----------

